# 1960 Rollfast



## Phrank Vee (Mar 26, 2020)

Finally finished my 1960 Rollfast!
Started off red and missing parts.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 26, 2020)

Wikked!  Stingray Killa!


----------



## Phrank Vee (Mar 26, 2020)

Saving Tempest said:


> Wikked!  Stingray Killa!



Thanks Man


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 31, 2020)

Sweetttttttt !  , cool ride brother !!!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 31, 2020)

Excellent work. Looks great. 
Hammerhead


----------

